# Photo Tournament Animals



## 4NGU$ (Jul 31, 2007)

this tournament  is animals (just for you Jordan  )
so please no birds or fish 
Rules:

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different member max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). AGAIN NO MORE THAN 10 PARTICIPANTS PER POST.

When all participant have entered the tournament and sent their picture ( PLEASE USE LINKS) we will create another post to vote on the best picture.

So in brief:


1) Users who want to participate send their picture on the post ( BY LINKS).
2) After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second post will be made with a poll to vote on the best picture.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another post and propose a different theme for another tournament.

Please resize your pictures to 800 x 600
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Thank you and good luck all 


-----------------------------------------------------
not sure whether to use 
this
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_7447-1.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (Jul 31, 2007)

Photo on 3rd page.


----------



## Punk (Jul 31, 2007)

Here is mine:

A smiling dolphin!

http://static1.bareka.com/photos/medium/1575184/dolphin-smile-diego-seaworld.jpg


----------



## Hyper_Kagome (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmm... there we go. =]

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/IMG_0798.jpg


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 31, 2007)

Awww, I can't actually enter this competition  Should be interesting though


----------



## Lord Of The Ming (Jul 31, 2007)

Here's mine

My Aunt's dog, Tsuga, watching for mommy...
Tsuga


----------



## 4NGU$ (Jul 31, 2007)

nice try bob lol

and hyper use the last one its defiantly the best


----------



## The_Other_One (Jul 31, 2007)

So are pets ok?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v22/theotherone/Pets/YAY.jpg


----------



## bass76 (Jul 31, 2007)

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/Picture218Large.jpg

One of our cats, Marley.


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 31, 2007)

Lord Of The Ming, I don't really think that a butterfly is classed as an aminal, it'd of been more suited to be in the insect competition that I started, If I were 4NGU$, I'd suggest you find another picture


----------



## Lord Of The Ming (Jul 31, 2007)

okie day


----------



## 4NGU$ (Jul 31, 2007)

lord could you please get rid of the insect link i will use the dog one
thank you 

and bob i will keep your spot till you can change your image


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 31, 2007)

> okie day



You're still entering though, right?


----------



## Ben (Aug 1, 2007)

Puhleeease save a spot for me, I'll have my picture up in about 30 minutes.


----------



## 4NGU$ (Aug 1, 2007)

done


----------



## Ben (Aug 1, 2007)

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/GrandmomandGranddads_20051222_01-1.jpg


----------



## bass76 (Aug 1, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> Lord Of The Ming, I don't really think that a butterfly is classed as an aminal, it'd of been more suited to be in the insect competition that I started, If I were 4NGU$, I'd suggest you find another picture



ANIMAL:
	any member of the kingdom Animalia, comprising multicellular organisms that have a well-defined shape and usually limited growth, can move voluntarily, actively acquire food and digest it internally, and have sensory and nervous systems that allow them to respond rapidly to stimuli: some classification schemes also include protozoa and certain other single-celled eukaryotes that have motility and animallike nutritional modes.

A butterfly is an animal.  .  Angus chose a very broad topic.  You're being picky.  BUT it's up to Mr. Angus.  Should've specified the topic as MAMMALS.


----------



## 4NGU$ (Aug 1, 2007)

i did say no birds or fish  made the assumption that people knew we had already had an insects competition  forgot that i was dealing with people who know the definition of everything 

just use your head an think about what i meant by animals not what the Oxford English dictionary says


----------



## bass76 (Aug 1, 2007)

4NGU$ said:


> i did say no birds or fish  made the assumption that people knew we had already had an insects competition  forgot that i was dealing with people who know the definition of everything
> 
> just use your head an think about what i meant by animals not what the Oxford English dictionary says



Hey!  Who do you think you're talkin to mate?  I was having a little joke, hence the use of the smiley poking the tongue out.  
Pull the stick out of your butt and lets get on with it.


----------



## 4NGU$ (Aug 1, 2007)

fine fine statement retracted my apologies 

but still could people just use some common sense as to what im likely to accept under the title of animals 
i have spoken to bob about his entry and he changing it for something else today  that he has asked me about 
i should be quite good to


----------



## patrickv (Aug 1, 2007)

save a space for me pretty please i want to participate


----------



## patrickv (Aug 1, 2007)

here's my dog..woof woof
http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/v/2000045287048206821


----------



## Irishwhistle (Aug 1, 2007)

4NGU$ said:


> this tournament  is animals (just for you Jordan  )
> so please no birds or fish
> Rules:
> 
> ...



Sorry Angus, My HD went bad so I lost the picture.  Thanks for doing the animal theme. 


~Jordan


----------



## vroom_skies (Aug 1, 2007)

Here is my new entry.

Snoopy posing for his senior portrait:
http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/?action=view&current=IMGP8241.jpg

Bob


----------



## alexandergre (Aug 1, 2007)

@ vroom_skies : what camera do you use? and what sort of lens?


----------



## Ben (Aug 1, 2007)

vroom_skies said:


> Here is my new entry.
> 
> Snoopy posing for his senior portrait:
> http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/?action=view&current=IMGP8241.jpg
> ...



Hahaha!  There's also a bug on him I've noticed


----------



## alexandergre (Aug 1, 2007)

here is mine(Camera RAW 4.1):
http://aycu28.webshots.com/image/24587/2004792312516528288_rs.jpg


----------



## Ben (Aug 1, 2007)

lol. Everyones posting either a dog or a cat. Nice pic alexandergre


----------



## vroom_skies (Aug 1, 2007)

*Camera:*
Pentax K10D 
*Lens:*
Vivitar 85-205 F3.8

Yeah I only noticed the bug after I uploaded. 
I was to lazy to go back and photoshop it out.

Bob

PS- What are you using?


----------



## 4NGU$ (Aug 1, 2007)

its all good bob nicely done 

could you just take your first url out please 
thanks 


only one spot left get it while its hot


----------



## vroom_skies (Aug 1, 2007)

We have 10 entries. 
Unless I counted wrong.


----------



## 4NGU$ (Aug 2, 2007)

yeh bob your right i missed lord of the mings out coz its not just a url its the dogs name  

sorted then i will set the poll up tomorrow im too tired to get it right tonight


----------



## vroom_skies (Aug 2, 2007)

lol
Take advice from me.
Setting up a poll requires a clear head. 

Bob


----------



## 4NGU$ (Aug 2, 2007)

i know i took me ages last time i had to as one of the mods to sort out one fo the images it just wouldn't display  

but lets hope i can do it this time


----------



## 4NGU$ (Aug 3, 2007)

New poll up and running in off topic 
kthanx


----------

